# Summer, how HOT



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

As if there were any more reasons to keep them out of the midday sun....
We took some skin surface temps (fur surface temp readings) 

Two minutes in direct sun, our smooth hair Vizsla registered, 54.7 C /130.46 F whereas our little cocker spaniel mix girl's fur registerd only 44.1 C / 111.38 F. 

No wonder, they can overheat easily. 

In the shade/indoors only five minutes later we recorded 31.7 C / 87.98 F fur surface temps.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

YIKES!! You really can't be too careful. 

Willie just loves to sunbathe, though. :-\
We're having a little heat wave here, and I have to go outside and make him come in the house to cool off. He'll be lying in the sun, with his tongue about a foot long, panting, and he still doesn't want to come in. Nevertheless... Mom knows best, Willie. LOL!! :-*


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I get Darcy right into the local river before her long walk it just keeps her nice and cool..you are right about the foot long tongue, Darcy has this also, it must be a Vizsla trait as I have never seen other dogs with such long tongues she usually walks with it stuck at the side of her mouth..


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Liesel is finding the heat a bit much too - and this is Edinburgh, we expected it to be colder than Cardiff!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Datacan---

Wow, that is crazy. We have been shocked at how easy our girl seems to get overheated. Your experiment certainly explains why! Lately, she is out for less than ten minutes in the Florida heat and humidity and then heads straight to the pool up to her chest to soak for a few minutes and cool down. I am really going to keep an eye on her in situations where she does not have a pool to jump in and cool off.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

during this heatwave in UK, I'm glad we live in The Lakes, esp as Rubes is wire haired


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice simple experiment Data! 

I just go by the simple rule that if I can't run comfortably in the warm humid heat out there, neither can he. I try limiting the outings to shaded trails or where there's some water where he can soak in.

You probably saw this, may just be reposting it but important stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbOcCQ-y3OY


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting experiment... Wonder what their core temps get up to if that's just the fur!!!

We are in DC and keep walks short and always well hydrated or shaded. Wilson gets completely pooped and loves coming in to cool down on our tile with his foot long hanging out!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow that must be really hot, I have yet to see Sam lie down on a hard surface. Prefers a soft carpet...

We spent a total of five minutes talking temperature readings and, took about two minutes for the readings to stabilize (max out and stay constant). 

The reason we started measuring was because I remembered he felt really hot to the touch when in direct sunlight. He also felt lethargic today... which I attributed to the Sentinel pill we administered yesterday. Turned out the heat was too much for comfort. 
I think tomorrow will be a little warmer.... 

We may have to go swimming. 

As far as core temps, I think those will raise pretty fast, also. They stood in the sun only because I asked them to. Both desperately wanted to remain in the shade.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Data -- our boy loves to lay on the tile when we come inside because it is so cool and refreshing after a romp outside! Our boy also would rather lay on the leather ottoman than the sofa (which I assumed too was because it was cooler). Yours really always chooses soft surfaces?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, he will back up until his bum hits carpet. If I really ask, he will do sit/stand. The one exception is the deck on a warm day. 

Bump ... It's even hotter today. Swimming is great exercise on a hot humid day like today.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Been so wet/rainy in NC we have had to exercise in the garage or walk between rain storms. Now it is very hot and muggy..not to mention the Mosquitos are the size of a bird! We go out and do training or play for about 20 min max..when we come in Kiya is flat on the floor from the heat. She loves ice cubes so those are plenty when we come in!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried one of these?

http://www.myoutwardhound.com/oh00946.html

With this massive heatwave I was debating trying one out for Bentley, but I'm not sure how effective they are. I don't have very easy access to water close by (it's about a 30 minute drive to the closest doggie water area) so I want to try and make sure he can still get his exercise with out overheating! In fact...it's tempting to even get one for myself


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Even hotter today  ...been outside in the forest this morning and it was brutally humid and hot even in the shade. 

Anything to keep them from overheating... That contraption looks good. 
In extreme weather I put them on the treadmill. I've trained them at low speeds 2.5-3 mi/hr. 

Just a quick reminder... How long did winter last..., LOL ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We went outside to play at around 4:30 today. It was in the high 80's and nasty humidity. After about 15 minutes of zipping around chasing a toy on a lure stick, I brought Ellie in the screen room to have some water. She bypassed her water bowl and plopped right into the hot tub (not heated--just regular pool water). I have never seen her do this before, but it was pretty funny. I am guessing the water level was perfect since the pump was off. I am so glad we have a pool!! We never use it, but Ellie is in it sometimes twice a day.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D awesome, second picture is a real winner, IMO. 

Humid everywhere... It's a good day to be a fish, LOL


----------

